# how reliable are cheap third party flashes (yongnuo)



## Malte_P (Mar 9, 2013)

im thinkig of buying a second flash.
a Yongnuo YN-560 II or YN-565. 

i have a 430 EX II and i want/need a second flash.

has someone really put the yongnuo flashes to the test?
i mean on a real shoot that stresses the flash.

should i go fore a cheap one or better stick to canon?

ps: i shoot manual, not ETTL, most of the time.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Mar 9, 2013)

I like the stuff Yongnuo makes very much! The reviews I've read and watched about the YN-560 are very good and it has some very useful features like a beep when its ready to fire again. They are also easier to use than Canons in my opinion. On my 430EX II you have to push the Set-button long to change the flash output, with the Yongnuos you have a four-way-dial for full-stop or 1/3rd-stop increments.

Today i had my YN-622c eTTL trigger in the mail and they feel very durable and well built, they also look very nice with the shiny surface on top. The feature set is impressive for 80€ triggers. Now I can change my flash output from the camera and won't need to go to the flash and fiddle with the buttons, which (let's be honest) looks not very professional on a portrait shoot. 

I will buy a YN-565 with another set of triggers in the future when one light isn't enough anymore.


----------



## JBGibsonImages (Mar 9, 2013)

Ive got 3 of the yn-560, non ettl . They have served well w/o any miss fires. Ill continue to purchace their products at a great cost savings to me!


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 9, 2013)

http://speedlights.net/ A good source for YN flash reviews, nvm of you've read it already.

I just recently own one, but for the past 4 yrs. I have borrowed from a friend whenever I needed it. That unit is still alive btw.
I've yet to come across issues like the flash unit(for the lack of a technical term) itself broke down.
YN is becoming a household name among photographers from where I'm from, for one thing a decent bang for the buck Canon alternative; not just their flash but also their triggers and some accessories.
Plastic parts/constructions was a concern in the past, specially a certain models' 467? battery lid as it breaks easily.
Also, some models used to have plastic base on the hot shoe but YN is relatively quick with revisions having metal ones.

The budget card; go with Canon else the YN is cheaper and a decent alternative.


----------



## Stewbyyy (Mar 9, 2013)

I have 3 Yongnuo YN-560 II's and they're absolutely amazing. I prefer them over my 430 EX II, they're much more user friendly, the only reason I have the 430 EX II is for ETTL purposes.

I've used the Yongnuo flashes consistently for a year now and I haven't had a misfire or anything wrong happen, I use them with Yongnuo triggers as well.


----------



## Rat (Mar 9, 2013)

I bought a 568 and it offers a lot of bang for the buck. However, when I took ETTL burst shots - with the Yongnuo, the first one was properly lighted, the second one pitch black because the flash hadn't cycled yet. When I repeated that with a Canon 430EXII, the first one was properly lighted, but when the flash didn't expose the second shot, the camera adjusted shutter time so I got a properly lighted shot anyway. That's the sort of thing that makes you realize that there is only one brand that doesn't rely on reverse engineering.

Long story short: Yongnuo's are ideal if you can get another shot in. I'll be chimping a lot with this thing, though: you want mission critical stuff, buy Canon. I'm still more than a little happy with the 568, but the next one is going to be a Canon


----------



## Malte_P (Mar 9, 2013)

that sounds all very good. 

thought i have read about two issues a few times on the net.

1) the zoom seems to be a weak point and stops working on some units.
maybe relied to point 2.
some say the zoom stops working if the batterys are low, but the flash will still fire.

2) some mentioned the YN don´t like 1.2v rechargeable batterys.
it´s not that they don´t work with them but they can show erratic behavior, that´s what i read.
like refusing to turn on sometimes, menu not functioning etc.

can someone say something about that?
i have a lot of eneloops and it would suck if i can´t use them.


@RAT:

ETTL is no concern for me i will use the flash on manual.
and the YN 560 II has no ETTL anyway.


----------



## Rat (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm using Eneloops exclusively, no problems with the 568 so far


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 9, 2013)

Over the past few years I've collected six YN-460ii flashes. These are essentually the YN-560 without the zoom head. You can typically find them for under $50 at Amazon.com (but the price sometimes spikes above $60). I prefer the cheaper YN-460ii because I don't need the zoom when using umbrellas.

I don't shoot professionally, but I do dabble with portraits of the kids several times a year and volunteer my services at the church and school. These have never failed me.

I prefer using two (sometimes three) per umbrella to keep the recycle time down. I never shoot them at full power, always half or less. I'm also using Powerex 2700 NiMH batteries. Recycle time is very quick. (For triggers, I use CowboyStudio NPT-04.)

There are two areas where Yongnuo could improve these:

1. The battery door is a little tricky to close which could be because the Powerex batteries are slightly bigger than alkalines. With practice, it get easier.

2. I'd prefer a slide button for power. With the press-n-hold buttons, I've retrieved the flash from the bag to find it was accidently turned on. So, I generally don't store these with batteries in place.

One poster noted complaints about using rechargeable batteries. I've never used anything but the Powerex 2700's and never had an issue. Recycle time is very quick and they last. (Of course, your mileage may vary.)

I also have a Canon 430EX which is a great flash for on the go. This flash primarily lives in a Photoflex 12x16 softbox mounted to a stick for holding off camera. But, it works nicely as an off camera key with the 60D or 7D pop-up triggering it or even as a fill.

Still, I paid roughly the same for the six YN-460ii's as I did for one 430EX. My Yongnuo's are my primary flash and get the most use. I don't know how they would hold up to professional use, but I find them well worth the money and the only reason I can afford to explore multi-light studio setups. I highly recommend them.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 9, 2013)

I visited Hong Kong in December/January 2013 and I looked up from the web the location of Yongnuo distributer there. And I found this, (photo).
Taken with 5d3/24-70 f/2.8
One day, when I need more flash, I may get their products.


----------



## michi (Mar 9, 2013)

I have two Yongnuo YN560's. Usually use them manually in "studio" setups. They have been reliable so far. All I do is power them with whatever rechargeable AA's I have charged at the time. No issues.


----------



## Wildfire (Mar 9, 2013)

Never had a problem with my YN560s. I use the original one as it's cheaper than the II or III. If you need a manual hotshoe flash this is a great choice. If it fails in a year or two it's cheap enough that you can buy a new one.


----------



## smithy (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been using a Yongnuo 568ex for the last month or two (exclusively with Eneloops), without any issues. I use it both on and off camera (mostly off), with yn-622 triggers and ETTL. I just set my 5D3 to manual mode, dial in the settings I want (I've shot happily at 1/4000s using HSS) and the ETTL does the rest.

I cannot imagine that a flash that is this cheap will last anywhere near as long as a top-shelf Canon equivalent though. But hey, just look at the price. And flashes only stay compatible for so long with newer cameras coming out all the time... my Sigma 500 DG Super doesn't work with either my 40D or 5D3 because it's too out of date. The Sigma still works fine off camera as a manual slave though, and I've owned it for nearly 10 years (a testament to its reliability).


----------



## SpareImp (Mar 10, 2013)

I have the YN460 and use it on a 5DII, which means that I can’t access the flash-menu because “the flash is either incompatible or turned off”. Which also means that I can’t chose shutter curtain, and that bothers me.

If there is a way to work around this problem, which may be 5DII exclusive, then the flash is a good purchase. Doesn’t misfire at all.


----------



## 1255 (Mar 10, 2013)

i just started using two extra YN560s. very happy so far.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2013)

I've read that one forum administrator had his fail in the middle of a wedding shoot. I think the flashes are fine for casual users, but putting your expensive wedding shoot at risk to safe a few bucks might bite you. I guess you could always buy spares, and toss them as they die, but you might still lose a critical shot.

They did have a modification to the 560 in 2011 after the early models were dropping like flies, haven't heard a lot of complaints lately.

Canon flashes die as well, so you have to asses the risk.


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 10, 2013)

SpareImp, the YN460 is strickly manual. Note that it only has the single contact on its foot. It lacks the "intelligence" to be controlled from the camera.

As for failure rate vs. more expensive flashes, I've owned two expensive Canon's -- a 380EX and a 430EX. Neither saw a lot of use, but 380EX died during a party. I replaced it with the 430EX. Anectdotally, that's a 50% failure rate. Frankly, this is why I lean more on the Yongnuo's. A failed $45 flash is easire to absorb than a failed $270 flash. 

Still, I do expect the Canon flashes to be more reliable. It is still my first choice for single flash, on-the-go occasions when I want the camera to control it.

By using several YN460's for staged shoots, spares are built in to the equation. But, this is for non-professional use. If wedding or portrait photography was a money-making venture, I think it would be easier to afford (and write off) several Canon flashes. From my perspective, spares are needed regardless the brand.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 10, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> im thinkig of buying a second flash.
> a Yongnuo YN-560 II or YN-565.
> 
> i have a 430 EX II and i want/need a second flash.
> ...


My Yongnuos died on me during photoshoot


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 10, 2013)

Canon has had problems with entire product runs, "fixed" the problem under warranty if you had one that was lucky enough to fail under warranty, and told anyone out of warranty to pound sand, effectively, since the repair cost was within a few dollars of total replacement. Was it the 580EXii and 430EXii models? Goin' on memory with that...


----------



## smithy (Mar 11, 2013)

I think the point that everyone here is trying to make is that all flashes, whether it's a cheap one like a Yongnuo or a pricey Canon, can die. The main thing to remember is that if you're a commercial photographer, you need to ensure that you're covered for if/when this happens (and always carry backup units). If you want a warranty, I'd suggest you buy a Canon flash from a local authorised dealer.


----------



## kirispupis (Mar 11, 2013)

I currently have two Yongnuo 565EX flashes, a Canon 580 EX, and a Canon 580EX II.

Canon 580EX - Synchronization is now off in the flash, preventing me from using it for my high speed work.
Canon 580EX II - Miniport no longer works. I have to use a hotshoe to trigger it
Yongnuo 565EX - Both of them still work fine


----------



## Jel_55 (Mar 11, 2013)

I personally can't speak about the Yongnuo, but until recently I used to have a couple of Meike 580. Basically Chinese 580ex copies but with most of the advance functionality removed. 

In my personal opinion, the old adage "you get what you pay for" is especially pertinent when it come to flash guns. The Mieke’s I had were horribly inconsistent and unreliable. They rarely worked with other third party radio triggers (in this instance Pixel Kings). I got phenomenally frustrated with the whole set up and nearly lost interest in flash photography as I found the kit so problematic. 

In the end, I sold the lot, saved up the extra cash and bought myself the new 600EX-RT and ST-E3-RT. There is now no pain or anguish – things just work. 

It seems from the forum that others have had better success than I with third party flash equipment. But from my experience, my conclusion was simple - putting a third party flashgun on my 5d Mk III, was like adding a luggage-roof-rack to an Aston Martin – cheap and does the job, but looks ugly and you’d never know what state your luggage (photos) would end up in and you’d always feel like it’s ruining/limiting the performance of the car (camera). 

Not the greatest analogy but hopefully you get the idea!


----------



## EOBeav (Mar 11, 2013)

kirispupis said:


> I currently have two Yongnuo 565EX flashes, a Canon 580 EX, and a Canon 580EX II.
> 
> Canon 580EX - Synchronization is now off in the flash, preventing me from using it for my high speed work.
> Canon 580EX II - Miniport no longer works. I have to use a hotshoe to trigger it
> Yongnuo 565EX - Both of them still work fine



I'm hearing more and more stories like this. A few years ago, Yongnuo got a bad rap because a lot of bad units were making their way past QC. The company seems to have improved this, though, and I'm hearing of much fewer reports of bad units being shipped. Personally, I have two 560's, and they work just fine for my occasional use.


----------



## Zv (Mar 11, 2013)

I have two YV-560 II and they work flawlessly. I actually prefer them to my 430 exii, the controls are so easy to use. Changing power is childsplay. The build quality is also pretty good considering the price. Makes me wonder why Canon charge so much. I guess for ettl? Which is not that great really. I prefer manual flash nowadays as I like to keep shot to shot consistency and learn lighting as I go. Plus the YN's have a built in optical slave mode. Why does Canon not have this basic feature? 

I paired up the YN-560 with the 603 triggers and it all works just fine. I do get a misfire but it seems to be the first shot after changing settings and or after a "wake up". Does anyone have a fix for that?

Otherwise brilliant, simple combo. Love it so much I might buy 3 or 4 more just for kicks!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Malte_P said:
> 
> 
> > im thinkig of buying a second flash.
> ...


Last weekend I received a surprise gift from my wife ... and it was a Yangnuo YN-568EX for my Nikon D7000. It is an ok speedlite for the money ($180) ... the flash out put works well and it communicates well with the camera in i-TTL (Canon E-TTL) ... but I would have spent another $170 and get the SB-700 ... if I could help it I would have never bought it ... reasons:
1. There are visible gaps between the moldings, even a little bit of water could easily reach inside and short circuit the speedlite.
2. Even though YN568EX is taller than the SB700, they both weigh the same (Yongnuo 360gms & SB700 350 gms) due to Yangnuo's much cheaper plastic 
3. The wide angle diffuser panel is stiff to pull out
4. The up/down flash head movement is stiff and jerky
If used extensively I don't see the YN568EX lasting very long ... also moderate falls will not be very kind on this unit ... having said that, I don't see any reason why it won't last long if it is not "pushed" too much and used moderately.
I've seen some people compare YN568EX favorably against 600 EX-RT, they probably never held or used the 600 EX-RT ... simply put YN568EX is an ok purchase for $180 but is no match for a Nikon SB700 or Canon 580 EX II or Nikon SB910 and let alone the Canon 600 EX-RT.
Having said that, it is perfect for my Nikon D7000 as it is will not be used heavily. My personal experiance is, get the YN568EX if you don't intend to use it heavily and don't want to spend more than $180 ... but if you are willing to spend another $75, get the 430 EX II


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 3, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Malte_P said:
> 
> 
> > im thinkig of buying a second flash.
> ...



my canons did the same.

i have canon 580 ex ii, 430 ex ii and a few yongnuos (2x 565, 3x 568).
yongnuos are hard to beat for the price. i use them manually most of the time.
but i need ETTL versions to setup the power wireless via radio triggers.

i don´t know how many flashes canon sells and how many yongnuo sells.
but when i look at the price, i guess more yongnuos are sold then canons.

for me the ratio is 2:5.
when i read strobist forums i see many who have one or two canon flashes but a *few* third party flashes.



so statistically it´s no wonder when you hear more about broken yongnuo flashes then canons.


----------



## FEBS (Oct 3, 2013)

Knut Skywalker said:


> Today i had my YN-622c eTTL trigger in the mail and they feel very durable and well built, they also look very nice with the shiny surface on top. The feature set is impressive for 80€ triggers. Now I can change my flash output from the camera and won't need to go to the flash and fiddle with the buttons, which (let's be honest) looks not very professional on a portrait shoot.
> 
> I will buy a YN-565 with another set of triggers in the future when one light isn't enough anymore.



The YN-622c is a TTL trigger. With TTL flashes you can indeed change output directly from the camera menu. However, as the 560 II or III is a manual version, you can't change output of that flash by the YN-622 trigger. You can do that only for TTL flashes like 430II, 600RT, 565EX and 568EX. Be aware that also the 560EX is not remotely changeble as this ttl flash can function only in TTL by optical connection and NOT straight from the hotshoe.

Never the less, I have a lot of Youngnuo products and I am very pleased with it.

Francois


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 3, 2013)

FEBS said:


> Knut Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> > Today i had my YN-622c eTTL trigger in the mail and they feel very durable and well built, they also look very nice with the shiny surface on top. The feature set is impressive for 80€ triggers. Now I can change my flash output from the camera and won't need to go to the flash and fiddle with the buttons, which (let's be honest) looks not very professional on a portrait shoot.
> ...



correct but he wrote:



> I will buy a YN-565



that´s perfectly fine for the YN-622c.


----------



## noncho (Oct 3, 2013)

I have YN565EX from more than a year and it's working fine.
I'm not using the flash too often, but I'm pretty happy with this one. Especially for 1/4th of the 580EX II price.


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 3, 2013)

Some AA rechargeables are a little shorter than std AAs....hence funky operation. I had battery door failure on two YN568EXii's. Fix shown here on the forum. Inside....looked well made. Large components were shock mounted with hot glue, not just flopping about. Very neat little cable connectors. Plasitc case is reasonably thick. Worth the price paid I'd say.

When switching 622s a lot....I needed to clear memory one or twice to restore full function....Going from 7D to 5Dii. They got confused. No big deal there.


----------



## digital paradise (Oct 3, 2013)

And look out Canon. They are coming after you.

http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-released-yn-600ex-rt-coming/


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 3, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> When switching 622s a lot....I needed to clear memory one or twice to restore full function....Going from 7D to 5Dii. They got confused. No big deal there.



I'm assuming that you're referring to the 622C wireless triggers, but what do you mean you cleared your memory in order to restore functionality?


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 3, 2013)

Personally, if I have x amount of money to spend, I'd rather get a second hand Canon unit than a new third party unit, be that a lens, a flash or a simple accessory.

I found the 550EX to be far and away the best bang for the buck with regards flashes, even second hand they are very reliable.


----------



## kirispupis (Oct 3, 2013)

I have had issues with both my Canon and Yongnuo flashes. I have two Yongnuo 565EX flashes, a 580EX, and a 580EX II. Over the past two years.

- One Yongnuo died. The other still works fine.
- 580EX now has a slight delay when firing. This is imperceptible for standard use like portraits, but because I use all four for high speed photography I can no longer use it for that purpose.
- 580EX II - the PC port no longer works, forcing me to use the hot shoe


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 3, 2013)

I've been using YN 560II and Nissin DI622 for quite sometime in full manual mode through a couple of RF603Cs. It's been 3 years and I am yet to experience a problem. I've went through several weddings and photoshoots. I like the YN because it's very powerful and I've got no problem when using even in multi-flash mode. If you've got limited funds, the 560 II or III (much better alternative due to it's built-in RF) are very much recommended.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Oct 3, 2013)

The first Yongnuo product I got was a simple RF-600TX radio trigger set that I use with my Alien Bees. I've had it for over two years, used it weekly and had no problems of any kind. I can't see a need to upgrade to the big name triggers, at least for my needs.

I have two of their speedlights, the manual YN-560 and the YN-568 EX. I'm not an advanced speedlight user, so I can't comment on the fancy features, but they have been reliable in light use. My main complaint is that the instruction manual is almost useless.

I took the 588 EX along on an outdoor shoot a month ago, because I knew I'd need fill light and didn't want to carry an Alien Bee w/ stand and battery. Here's the first test shot. Do you see what's wrong? I had the swivel head tilted up one or two clicks. 







When a model shoot is going really well, I like to click about every 1-2 seconds. I was hoping that with the speedlight on manual at 1/2 or 1/4 power, that it would keep up, but it didn't. I lost about one shot out of every 3 or 4 when it didn't fire. That was with alkaline batteries. I later tested with eneloops and it worked a little better. 

Obviously I'm still learning about speedlights.


----------



## ablearcher (Oct 3, 2013)

drmikeinpdx said:


> When a model shoot is going really well, I like to click about every 1-2 seconds. I was hoping that with the speedlight on manual at 1/2 or 1/4 power, that it would keep up, but it didn't. I lost about one shot out of every 3 or 4 when it didn't fire. That was with alkaline batteries. I later tested with eneloops and it worked a little better.


 I think Yongnuo has minimum 2 sec between shots regardless of power. I think I read somewhere this is a tech spec of the flash they produce.


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 3, 2013)

I like to use two YN 460ii's as my main light. Typically, I'll shoot with each at 1/4 (power level 5 out of 7). With a 5D3 in normal burst mode (~3 fps), I can get two shots off at 1/4 power before the recycle. At 1/2 power, if I burst 3 shots, the flash will fire on shots 1 and 3.


----------



## thgmuffin (Oct 4, 2013)

My 560III's and RF603 trigger have been doing very very well!


----------



## Rat (Oct 4, 2013)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Do you see what's wrong? I had the swivel head tilted up one or two clicks.


Actually, that's by design. If you check the specs, the head tilt range is listed as -7 to 90 degrees. I think it's one of the many little advantages of the 568.


----------



## CJRodgers (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a 580 exii and a yn 568. I always reach for the canon first because I find the menus a little easier to use, other than that I love them both. I dropped yn568 from about 8 foot onto a hard ground and it survived. Well actually the impact made the batteries compress the springy battery holder bit too much, but once id given it a small tug it was fine. 

I use them both the yn 622c. Love them. I have 3, one for the camera and one for each flash. I can control the power of each flash and I can use the both in hss. Never had any sync issues and its never not fired in about 6 months of use. I haven't tested them to the limits so I dont know about range that much though.

At a medium power I can snap away with out worrying about the flash missing shots.

Hope this helps. Personally I would always get one canon that will be your main flash, then after that I would get yungnou.

Craig


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 4, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> And look out Canon. They are coming after you.
> 
> http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-released-yn-600ex-rt-coming/


This is good news


----------



## frumrk (Oct 4, 2013)

ablearcher said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > When a model shoot is going really well, I like to click about every 1-2 seconds. I was hoping that with the speedlight on manual at 1/2 or 1/4 power, that it would keep up, but it didn't. I lost about one shot out of every 3 or 4 when it didn't fire. That was with alkaline batteries. I later tested with eneloops and it worked a little better.
> ...



I have two of the original 560's and one 560 II. And if I stay below 1/2 power I have not had any problem shooting at 1 shot a second or even slightly faster for more than 3 or 4 shots. I do use NIMH rechargeable's. Not Eneloops... but the Amazon Rechargeable.. They all consistently test at over 2000maH and I have been using them for several years now... and very happy with them.


----------



## Zv (Oct 4, 2013)

frumrk said:


> ablearcher said:
> 
> 
> > drmikeinpdx said:
> ...



I have the newer YN 560III and it has a custom function where it makes a noise to let you know when it's fully recycled. The noise is significantly shorter when using 1/2 power or less. At full power it's 3s. At half power it's about one or two seconds. I'm really really liking these version 3 with built in radio, makes everything so much easier.


----------



## mihazero (Jun 15, 2017)

CharlieB said:


> When switching 622s a lot....I needed to clear memory one or twice to restore full function....Going from 7D to 5Dii. They got confused. No big deal there.



I actually saw this happen. When a friend would mount a flash or YN622 on his 7D flash or trigger would freeze, when return to 5Dmk2 its just ... frozen. Will fire, but at last set power level. Took me 3 flashes and 3 triggers to figure out its his camera thats doing the dirty.


----------



## bergstrom (Jun 29, 2017)

Just don't buy a yn 600, they overheat and die on camera. Mine died mid event. Only for I had another flash, I'd have been screwed.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 29, 2017)

Zv said:


> frumrk said:
> 
> 
> > ablearcher said:
> ...



Yeah, I have multiple 560s of various versions (I, III, and IV) along with some TTL 4xx version. It will definitely fire much faster then just 2 seconds. I'm often using lower power with fast glass and I can fire off a number of quick shots as the flash isn't using much power. Once I get near full power (1/4 and up) it can take a little bit for it to recharge.

I've had great luck with Yongnuo flashes. I'm kind of the old school guy, mostly just shooting 602C triggers with the flashes in full manual. They get the job done well enough for me. The nice thing is that they also are compatible with my Fuji cameras as well which is a nice bonus.


----------



## hne (Jun 29, 2017)

I only use flash for portraits and then rarely do I use any continuous drive mode.

I've had no issues with the YN622c triggers, including the YN-622c-TX.

My YN-500ex (430EXII ripoff) has had its wide-angle lens flap torn off twice by an ambrella (really tricky to glue that plastic and even worse to get the flap in place in the mechanism causing it to zoom out when the flap is out).

The YN-685 with its built-in 622-series compatible radio trigger is a fantastic piece to carry around and has so far only had a corner of its red plastic front window break off in a fall. I keep it with a plastic bouncer as cap to avoid the wide-angle flap breaking off (also doubles as a gel holder) in my bag, together with the YN622-TX. If I could permanently attach the YN622-TX to the camera body in a position and orientation where it wouldn't stick out so much, I'd probably do that.

I hope canon introduces a built-in radio flash trigger in the next generation of camera bodies. It'd be so nice only to have to pick up the flash, flip the power switch and shoot away. Even if I would have to buy new flashes.


----------

